
Show HN: AirConsole – Now with WebRTC and 20+ Local Multiplayer Games - airconsole
http://www.airconsole.com/#!exclusive=press
======
airconsole
Hi Everyone!

We have done some cool updates just in time for Christmas.

The last time we were featured here the community gave us valuable feedback
about latency and controllers.

We worked together with indie devs to create games that take advantage of
smartphones as controllers such as shake, tilt, swipe and more. The results
you can check on AirConsole.

Another feedback we've addressed is latency. We've added WebRTC to our
platform. You can find more info about how we bring latency to something
between 1 and 10 milliseconds on supported devices here:
[http://bit.ly/1m7fTo4](http://bit.ly/1m7fTo4)

I'd be happy to hear your feedback and also suggestions about how we can
improve AirConsole.

